# PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH 06/2011: Mega-Special 15 Jahre 3D-Grafik und -Spiele sowie Top-Vollversion HOMM 5 Tribes of the East


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Mai 2011)

Bitte im offziellen Sammelthread weiter diskutieren:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/152421-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-06-2011-a.html

/closed!


----------

